# Brent Barry for Jhadi White????



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

In a recent article, Seattle has hinted that instead of losing Berry to free agency, he they would rather trade. Seattle is in Terrible need of a decent inside Presence!!! There is speculation that they would be more than willing to accomidate a team who is looking to make cap room, (Brents Barry is set to be a free agent next year). So my question is this.... Why doesn't the Suns pull the trigger on a trade like this. Heres why it works for both teams:

Sonics: Are looking to go young, but they don't have any cap room. Barry is making 5.4 this year. They are scarred because they have SOOO many SF and SG, that they can afford to trade Barry, yet no legit Big man is making 5 a year. Except White. Though not dominant in their system he could Flourish, and if not, the next season he is a free agent!

SUNS: We need to sign a big time free agent. We dont have money at the moment, but with a few moves, we very well could. This one in particular will give us an additional 5 off the books. Giving us around 11-14 million in Cap Room. To sweeten the deal for them we could even offer them one of our first round picks. By making this trade, we also will puit Lampe in a position to sink or swim, and almost certain he WILL thrive!!! We want a big name, we CAN GET ONE!, but we need to get ridf of Eisley and/or White, and this is the erfect way to do it!!

Let me know how ya'll feelk, and if this is a legit option as I see it!!!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, Brent would make us a lot better.. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing for this year, but the space would be nice, but right now with Amare and Williams out we need a big body alongside of Voskuhl. 

I don't see why Seattle would do it. They already have overpaid centers there.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I like the trade, even though like Soveirgnz said we need teh big body right now, i wouldnt mind. It gives us more cap room and Will give us an oppturnity to Play Lampe more. Even thought White has played well this year, I still wouldnt have any disagreement with the trade at all.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh yeah, there's way more pluses than minuses to the trade, I just can't see Seattle doing it. If they want to get rid of Barry, they can sure do a lot better than Jahidi White for him.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

brent barry for white? a lot more like barry for white and a future first rounder. white is not a big post scorer though he can rebound and play defense...but barry for white is not only unfair but ridiculous...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

we don't want Barry as a player anyway.

We'll just send White and cash to the Bobcats.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> we don't want Barry as a player anyway.
> 
> We'll just send White and cash to the Bobcats.



Can we officially do that?

Can the bobcats draft White away from us?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> we don't want Barry as a player anyway.
> 
> We'll just send White and cash to the Bobcats.


Dont kid yourself. There isnt a team in the league right now who wouldnt love to have Brent Barry on their team.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

well, we dont'.

We have 2 young SGs. We don't need wins. We don't need a 34 year old. We would not resign him bécause we'd offer Kobe the max.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Hold up*

Exactly.... 

Berry, I like him and all, but we don't need him by any means. This trade would only happend if we couldn't get rid of White. 

and yes we would ofcourse have to send a a first round pick with it as well... but that is a trade I would do to free up cap room!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> well, we dont'.
> 
> We have 2 young SGs. We don't need wins. We don't need a 34 year old. We would not resign him bécause we'd offer Kobe the max.


Obviously you're not gonna resign him. That's the whole point of this trade, get Brent Barry for this season, his contract runs out this summer don't resign him, and you guys will have more cash (5 mil?) to spend on free agents.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

My point...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I hope we wouldn't do this trade. We should be able to get more in return for Barry and his expiring contract IMO.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Barry is out for a month and a half + with a fracture of his fourth metacarpal.. he isn't that useful to anyone if he can't stay healthy..


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think if the Suns already have some sort of agreement to deal or unprotect him to CHA, then this wouldn't do much good, other than to lose more games for ping-pong dreams.


----------

